# Why is this TV so cheap?



## saurabh_bansal90 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just wondering, i dont plan to buy or something but y is this specific  Buy LG 40UB800T 101.6 cm (40) LED TV Online at best Prices In India tv being sold for so cheap its almost being sold for the same price as the *42W700B*.

Does anyone know the reason??

Also is it a good deal to buy(i might buy it if its a once in a blue moon deal...??


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2015)

sadly the TV has monochromatic aberrations, it will distort some colors when running at 60 hz..
30 hz, has no problems, for movies, it is fine


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

What purpose precisely are you thinking to buy this for?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What purpose precisely are you thinking to buy this for?



Well to watch movies on max resolution possible and also to connect it to my computer and play games at maximum res..i.e  4096x2160 which my gpu supports.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Just wondering, i dont plan to buy or something but y is this specific  Buy LG 40UB800T 101.6 cm (40) LED TV Online at best Prices In India tv being sold for so cheap its almost being sold for the same price as the *42W700B*.
> Does anyone know the reason??
> Also is it a good deal to buy(i might buy it if its a once in a blue moon deal...??



Flipkart will certainly increase its price later on...
Its better to grab it now...


----------



## Minion (Mar 13, 2015)

Get it ASAP.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Well to watch movies on max resolution possible and also to connect it to my computer and play games at maximum res..i.e  4096x2160 which my gpu supports.



Then you should buy it. And act fast since fk might increase the price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2015)

> 4096x2160 which my gpu supports.



1) 4K gaming with GTX 760 is almost impossible for even slightly old games..
2) If you use DP 1.2 with 4k, and set refresh rate to 60 hz, you will get distorted colors, text will become unreadable in dark backgrounds, gaming is out of the question..
3) Gaming at 30 hz is a stutterfest...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Well to watch movies on max resolution possible and also to connect it to my computer and *play games at maximum res..i.e  4096x2160 which my gpu supports*.



                            


You just made my day bro.

GTX 760 will barely run games at ultra preset FHD resolution and you want to play them at 4K at which even GTX 970 starts to cri.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You just made my day bro.
> 
> GTX 760 will barely run games at ultra preset FHD resolution and you want to play them at 4K at which even GTX 970 starts to cri.



well im a noob regards to all this, the only thing i knew was that my GPU supports 4k resolution(atleast thats what its official page says....    )
Well thanks for clearing my doubt.
BTW what is the max res my card could handle?
or am i stuck with 1080P for life....

So maybe buying the TV wont be as usefull as i'll be spending more time playing games compared to watching movies...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> well im a noob regards to all this, the only thing i knew was that my GPU supports 4k resolution(atleast thats what its official page says....    )
> Well thanks for clearing my doubt.
> BTW what is the max res my card could handle?
> or am i stuck with 1080P for life....
> ...



Same 1920*1080 at med-high settings. You go anything higher for recent or future games, it'll turn into a slideshow.


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 14, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> well im a noob regards to all this, the only thing i knew was that my GPU supports 4k resolution(atleast thats what its official page says....    )
> Well thanks for clearing my doubt.
> BTW what is the max res my card could handle?
> or am i stuck with 1080P for life....
> ...



For gaming u just have to give this a miss.
gaming at 4k doesnt come cheap. u have to have a couple of  high end gpus like 970 in sli  to get playable frame rates at 4k.
Even then some most demanding games wont be giving u 60 fps..


----------



## Minion (Mar 14, 2015)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Well to watch movies on max resolution possible and also to connect it to my computer and play games at maximum res..i.e  4096x2160 which my gpu supports.



That 4k is for 4k videos not games.Still you can buy that 4k tv and can play games at 720p resolution with large screen your experience will be better than playing on monitors.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

Minion said:


> That 4k is for 4k videos not games.Still you can buy that 4k tv and can play games at 720p resolution with large screen your experience will be better than playing on monitors.



+1 to this statement.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

sagarverma said:


> I think as may people are now prefer to buy LCDs.



wut???


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Minion said:


> That 4k is for 4k videos not games.Still you can buy that 4k tv and can play games at 720p resolution with large screen your experience will be better than playing on monitors.



I could also play all the games at 1080p right ??

any specific reason y ur suggesting me to play the games at 720p & not 1080p.?(im really sry for asking such noob questions...)

also for playing 4k video's does it matter if u play the videos through ur computer or when u straightaway connect and HDD to ur TV??


----------



## Minion (Mar 17, 2015)

No,Your GPU can't handle games at 1080p not the latest one while you may able to play some old games though.For playing 4k videos you can directly play though usb drive or HDD in TV.

See this to know which games can be played on 1080p 
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-760M.92068.0.html

finally don't worry even if you run games on 720p they will look awesome on tv.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

Minion said:


> No,Your GPU can't handle games at 1080p not the latest one while you may able to play some old games though.For playing 4k videos you can directly play though usb drive or HDD in TV.
> 
> See this to know which games can be played on 1080p
> *www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-760M.92068.0.html
> ...



GTX 760 =/= GTX 760M


----------



## mitraark (May 14, 2015)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but I'd just like to mention here that although initially gaming on a large 40' screen looks overwhelmingly good, pretty soon I became tired moving my eyes from one end of the screen to other, and it is impossible to focus on the entire screen at once, i'm missing out on subtitles, map location, hud details while playing GTA V on 40' LED. 

Sounds so much like First World Problems, i know, but i really wish I played the game on my 23" monitor instead.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but I'd just like to mention here that although initially gaming on a large 40' screen looks overwhelmingly good, pretty soon I became tired moving my eyes from one end of the screen to other, and it is impossible to focus on the entire screen at once, i'm missing out on subtitles, map location, hud details while playing GTA V on 40' LED.
> 
> Sounds so much like First World Problems, i know, but i really wish I played the game on my 23" monitor instead.



exactly, its not a "first world problem" but its common sense .. you will have a hard time reading maps and other small HUD texts because it will be too blurry.. thats why its always better to game on a monitor..
Monitors also have no input lag, and even the crappiest of monitors have a lower response time than TVs

Also as you pointed out, you cannot focus on the entire screen at once..A bigger screen estate isnt necessarily better, I can run League of Legends on a multimonitor setup, which theoretically provides better view of the side lanes and jungle paths.. but is it better ? Nope nope nope, all it will do is distract me from actually getting better


----------

